# Adeptus Mechanics -Tech-Priest LE/HB/ebook



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

LE








www.blacklibrary.com/Home/tech-priest-limited-edition.html

HB








www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/ad-mech-tech-priest-hardback.html

EBook
www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/ad-mech-tech-priest-ebook.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like a sequel to Skitarius. Will likely be just as short, though techpriests tends to be a bit more interesting, characterwise. As they dont seem as stunted as the brainscrambled Skitarii.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish you guys wouldn't buy these limited edition books. You are just encouraging BL to turn out over priced tat.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen74 said:


> I wish you guys wouldn't buy these limited edition books. You are just encouraging BL to turn out over priced tat.


I don‘t see what the problem is in this instance. This is how the Limited/First Editions should have been done all along, as in a slightly fancier collectible edition launching alongside the regular one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Half way through Skitarius right now. It's pretty good, if a little lacking in character. I suppose I'll get around to this depending on how the first book ends.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I don‘t see what the problem is in this instance. This is how the Limited/First Editions should have been done all along, as in a slightly fancier collectible edition launching alongside the regular one.


They shouldn't be doing limited editions under the horus heresy banner at all. There will be people following this series who can't afford the high prices being charged. It's like running a TV show on a normal channel and then running an episode on pay per view.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Tech Priest. Its a much, much better read than the first book with more satisfying main characters. The lead tech priest is a far more engaging character as he shows a personality that have not been mentally amputated. Also some extremely epic scenes and encounters in the book, which was quite a pleasant suprise from the first one.


Edit:
Something I forgot to note. Black Library seems to have gotten into a habit of releasing ebooks on saturdays now. Used to be fridays. But its been saturdays for a bunch of recent ebook releases now.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

How many pages does this one have?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Sevatar said:


> How many pages does this one have?


209 pages.


----------

